# New Google Play Store Error. Cant Download Paid Apps.



## Couldbeworse (Jun 30, 2011)

I cant seem to download any paid apps. I keep getting the error "An error occurred. Please try again." Any free apps work fine. This actually affects anything bought in the Store on my phone, books, movies, music, etc... the web version works fine (just bought an album and one of the .25 cent apps) but the phone version doesn't. Anyone else having this issue? Running Gnex Tranquilice 7.0u


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

You are going to have reinstall your ROM, full wipe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Couldbeworse (Jun 30, 2011)

ronnieruff said:


> You are going to have reinstall your ROM, full wipe.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Did this happen to you as well?


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

Are you using a themed play app? I know some themed markets had that issue for awhile.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

I had the same exact problem on an earlier version of CNA. It was because the GApps I flashed was borked. Flashing a newer one might fix it for you. It worked for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

If you have restricted background data for Google services then you won't be able to buy apps unless you are on wifi. That was my problem anyway.


----------

